# abolitionists = καταργητές, υπέρμαχοι / υποστηρικτές της κατάργησης της δουλείας



## Earion (Jul 10, 2012)

Ο όρος *abolitionists *περιγράφει όσους αντιτάχθηκαν, ή τουλάχιστον κατά οποιονδήποτε τρόπο αμφισβήτησαν, το θεσμό της δουλείας στους νεότερους χρόνους (abolitionism), στην Ευρώπη και ιδίως στην Αμερική, όπου η δουλεία κατέληξε να γίνει αιτία διάσπασης της Ένωσης και εμφυλίου πολέμου. Με ενδιαφέρει η ιστορική της διάσταση --και το λέω γιατί η χρήση επεκτάθηκε στις μέρες μας στο κίνημα προστασίας των ζώων(Abolitionism (animal rigts)). Η λέξη έχει κάνει την εμφάνισή της στο φόρουμ (εδώ, εδώ, εδώ, και εδώ -- μόνο μία από τις αναφορές όμως έχει να κάνει με τη δουλεία· οι άλλες αφορούν το κίνημα υπέρ των ζώων).

Χρειάζομαι ελληνική απόδοση, και παρακαλώ μονολεκτική. Σας έρχεται καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 10, 2012)

Αντιδουλοκράτες
Αντισκλαβοκράτες

Αντιδουλοκτήτες


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Να βάλουμε όμως και τις διαδεδομένες περιφράσεις:

*υπέρμαχος της κατάργησης της δουλείας
υποστηρικτής της κατάργησης της δουλείας*


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 10, 2012)

και από το απελεύθερος (δούλος) -> Απελευθερισμός/Απελευθεριστές, που θα μπορούσε να αφορά και τους ζωόφιλους, 
που θέλουν να απελευθερώσουν τα ζώα από τους αφέντες τους.


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2012)

Μήπως _απελευθερωτιστές _απ' την απελευθέρωση, γιατί μόνο αυτό θα περάσει απ' το μυαλό όποιου το διαβάσει;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 10, 2012)

Αφεαυτού ο όρος είναι αδιαφανής διότι δεν μας εξηγεί τίνος θεσμού την κατάργηση υποστηρίζουν οι περί ων ο λόγος. Οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να κατασκευάσουμε κάτι αντίστοιχα αδιαφανές: π.χ. "οι πολέμιοι".


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι φαίνεται περίεργο, αλλά υπάρχει ήδη κάτι σαν μεταγραφή: Αμπολισιονιστές,  (αλλά αυτό κι αν είναι έρμο και σκότεινο, παρόλο που αναφέρεται στη λέξη που γυρεύουμε).
Το _απελευθερωτιστές _φαίνεται σαφέστερο ως όρος, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι σηματοδοτεί κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που εννοεί ο Εαρίων... και κάτι παρεμφερές (or not...)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 10, 2012)

ή αντιδουλειακοί για τους "ακυρωτιστές"


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 10, 2012)

ουπς, υπάρχει ήδη Καταργητισμός/Καταργητιστές

ποινικός καταργητισμός για το penal abolitionism


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2012)

Διστάζω στο *καταργητιστές *(γιατί μπορεί να σημαίνει ένα σωρό άλλα υπό κατάργηση πράγματα). Μου άρεσαν οι *απελευθερωτιστές*, μέχρι που επενέβη η Μπερναρντίνα. Ήθελα έναν μονολεκτικό όρο, για να δημιουργήσω λέξη-κλειδί (για παράλληλη αναζήτηση). Τελικά θα αρκεστώ στην ιδέα του Ρογήρου: *πολέμιοι της δουλείας*, που είναι ακριβώς ό,τι λέει. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> *πολέμιοι της δουλείας*


«Και πάντα προσοχή στον τόνο» είπε αυτός άτονα, ράθυμα, τεμπέλικα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

A, μια που βρήκα μαζεμένους του πολέμιους του ενωτικού και του υπερκομματισμού (στη στίξη) :twit:, ας ρωτήσω:
Πώς θα διαχειριστείτε το «*ex-slave and abolitionist*»;
Μάλλον το κόμμα πριν απ' το «και» είναι η μόνη λύση (για να μην είναι και «πρώην πολέμιος»), σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

«Ποια απόδοση έχεις επιλέξει στα ελληνικά;» ρώτησε ξύνοντας το κεφάλι του...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

To _ex-slave_ το έβαλα «πρώην σκλάβος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

Μάλλον κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω σωστά. Το «Τόμας Μπάρμπα, πρώην σκλάβος, πολέμιος της δουλείας» (σε παράθεση δηλαδή) τι πρόβλημα έχει;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

Α, να αποφύγω το «και» λες, ε; Και αν ο τίτλος είναι παρενθετική επεξήγηση εντός κομμάτων;


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2014)

Γιατί όχι αντίστροφα, για ποικιλία; *Πολέμιος της δουλείας και πρώην σκλάβος*.

Πρώην σκλάβος του ενωτικού, σου εύχομαι να γίνεις κάποια μέρα, Ζάζουλα. :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γιατί όχι αντίστροφα, για ποικιλία; *Πολέμιος της δουλείας και πρώην σκλάβος*.


Διότι η μη-αντίστροφη σειρά έχει λογική. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

... ο πρώην σκλάβος και κατόπιν πολέμιος της δουλείας...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... ο πρώην σκλάβος και κατόπιν πολέμιος της δουλείας...


Εγώ τη σκέψη αυτή την είχα κάνει με το _μετέπειτα_. Αλλά κατόπιν σκέφτηκα: «Δηλαδή όσο ήταν ακόμη σκλάβος, ήταν _υπέρμαχος _της δουλείας;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Α, να αποφύγω το «και» λες, ε; _*Και αν ο τίτλος είναι παρενθετική επεξήγηση εντός κομμάτων;*_



Συγγνώμη, ήμουν στη γενική συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας μας...  

*Παραδειγματάκι;*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το «Τόμας Μπάρμπα, πρώην σκλάβος, πολέμιος της δουλείας» (σε παράθεση δηλαδή) τι πρόβλημα έχει;


O Τόμας Μπάρμπα, πρώην σκλάβος και πολέμιος της δουλείας, είπε ότι κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ τη σκέψη αυτή την είχα κάνει με το _μετέπειτα_. Αλλά κατόπιν σκέφτηκα: «Δηλαδή όσο ήταν ακόμη σκλάβος, ήταν _υπέρμαχος _της δουλείας;»



Το να μην είσαι πολέμιος δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι υπέρμαχος. (Άσε που η διύλιση του ενός κώνωπα θα γέμιζε τον κόσμο αδιύλιστα κουνούπια.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2014)

Σωστά, δεν σημαίνει πως είσαι υπέρμαχος. Αλλά μπορούμε βάσιμα να υποθέσουμε πως ήταν εναντίον της δουλείας κι όσο ήταν ακόμη σκλάβος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Ε, βάλ' το «ο πρώην σκλάβος και μετέπειτα αγωνιστής για την απελευθέρωση όλων των σκλάβων».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> O Τόμας Μπάρμπα, πρώην σκλάβος και πολέμιος της δουλείας, είπε ότι κλπ κλπ.



O Τόμας Μπάρμπα, πρώην σκλάβος*,* πολέμιος της δουλείας, είπε ότι κλπ κλπ.

Πού είναι το πρόβλημα;


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 18, 2014)

Zazula said:


> A, μια που βρήκα μαζεμένους του πολέμιους του ενωτικού και του υπερκομματισμού (στη στίξη) :twit:, ας ρωτήσω:
> Πώς θα διαχειριστείτε το «*ex-slave and abolitionist*»;
> Μάλλον το κόμμα πριν απ' το «και» είναι η μόνη λύση (για να μην είναι και «πρώην πολέμιος»), σωστά;



ΖΑΖ
One of the luminaries you can always expect to hear after the phrase _ex-slave and abolitionist_ is Frederick Douglass. Read any one of his speeches when you get a chance. As abolitionist leader, he was an eloquent orator.

If your example is from a historical document written _before _Lincoln's Declaration of Emancipation (1863) and before its ratification (1865), my ideal rendition would be...
_ex-slave and abolitionist_
πρώην δούλος και νυν υπέρμαχος της χειραφέτησης

In all other texts _following _the abolition, "νυν" would be wrong and should be dropped.
However, I still think that "πολέμιος της δουλείας" sounds better, if a shorter translation is the envisaged result.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks, CoastalFog!


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2022)

Ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τις ομοιότητες της δουλείας μεταξύ των υπόδουλων στους Οθωμανούς Ελλήνων και των υπόδουλων στους Αμερικανούς νέγρων αποκαλεί χωρίς δισταγμό τους Abolitionists Καταργητές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2022)

*Καταργητές (της δουλείας)*. Το υιοθετούμε από σήμερα κιόλας.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 7, 2022)

Βλέπω ότι από το 1997 έχει προταθεί αυτή η απόδοση:

«[…}και , σε στενή συνεργασία με τους καταργητές της δουλείας ( abolitionists ) , να απαιτήσουν την ψήφο για όλους γενικά τους ενήλικες Αμερικανούς πολίτες .»

WOMEN, CREATORS OF CULTURE By Georgoudaki, Ekaterini;Pastourmatzi, Domna, Thessaloniki : Hellenic Association of American Studies, 1997.


----------



## skol (Jan 8, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τις ομοιότητες της δουλείας μεταξύ των υπόδουλων στους Οθωμανούς Ελλήνων και των υπόδουλων στους Αμερικανούς νέγρων αποκαλεί χωρίς δισταγμό τους Abolitionists Καταργητές.


Ενδιαφέρον αλλά ποιες είναι οι ομοιότητες; δεν βλέπω να γράφει το άρθρο. Και εκεί που αναρωτιόμουν αν είναι δόκιμος ο χαρακτηρισμός _υπόδουλοι _για τους Αφροαμερικάνους (σκέτο δούλοι δεν ήταν;) βλέπω ότι είναι παλιά η συζήτηση:
Slave or Enslaved Person?
_Slave _remains the more popular and widespread term. Yet, in the ’90s, an era that saw sensitivities to language increase, especially in academia, _enslaved person_ supplanted it as the “superior” phrasing. The heightened delicacy of _enslaved person_—the men and women it describes are humans first, commodities second—was seen to do important work: restoring identity, reversing a cascade of institutional denials and obliterations.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 8, 2022)

Το άρθρο έχει ενδιαφέρον για τις συγγένειες του λόγου περί δουλείας και υποδούλων. Η σύγκριση Ελλήνων και μαύρων σκλάβων θα ήταν, με τα σημερινά κριτήρια, εντελώς αναχρονιστική ή αν προτιμάτε αντιιστορική.


----------



## skol (Jan 8, 2022)

Υπάρχει μια επιπλέον σύγχυση στο άρθρο σε σχέση με τους υπόδουλους Έλληνες: ποιους εννοεί, το υπόδουλο έθνος ή τους σκλάβους στα σκλαβοπάζαρα;


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2022)

Το άρθρο παρουσιάζει συνοπτικά (όσο επιτρέπει ο χώρος μιας καθημερινής εφημερίδας) μιαν όψη της αμερικανικής κοινωνίας του 19ου αιώνα, το πώς δηλαδή αρχίζει και γίνεται κατανοητή η αντίφαση του να δονείσαι από θερμό φιλελληνισμό (υπέρ των «υπόδουλων Ελλήνων») και να μη βλέπεις την πραγματικότητα στην ίδια σου την αυλή. Ο συγγραφέας δεν μπαίνει σε λεπτομέρειες, και κυρίως δεν παραθέτει πρωτογενείς πηγές, από τις οποίες θα μπορούσε να δοθεί απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου (ποιους εννοεί ο εκάστοτε ομιλητής κατά της σκλαβιάς). Το θεώρησα ενδιαφέρον γιατί αναφέρει πρόσωπα που δεν τα γνώριζα (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν γνωστά ευρύτερα).
Επίσης τρομερά ενδιαφέρον έναυσμα για συζήτηση θεωρώ το άγαλμα της «Ελληνίδας Σκλάβας», λευκής, γυμνής, απροστάτευτης και αμόλυντης, που υποτίθεται ότι αποζητά τη μέθεξη του θεατή (εννοείται προφανώς του αρσενικού θεατή) μέσω του οίκτου, και όχι μέσω της (ανομολόγητης πλην οφθαλμοφανούς) στόχευσης στη γενετήσια φαντασίωση. Αν ήμουν ρεμάλι δημοσιογράφος, θα έβαζα ερεθιστικό τίτλο: «Γατούλα του σεξ εναντίον του ρατσισμού!»


----------



## skol (Jan 9, 2022)

Earion said:


> «Γατούλα του σεξ εναντίον του ρατσισμού!»


Ενδιαφέρουσα και η δικιά σου ανάγνωση
Όπως διαβάζω ο γλύπτης έδωσε ρητές διαβεβαιώσεις ότι η γύμνια δεν ήταν δικιά του επιλογή ή της ίδιας της σκλάβας αλλά των Tούρκων που την έσυραν γυμνή προς πώληση στο σκλαβοπάζαρο. Μετά από αυτό μπόρεσαν οι πιστοί να θαυμάσουν το άγαλμα χωρίς να σκανδαλιστούν!


----------

